# Tintin or Kuifje



## Eáránë

Hey!

I would like to know what the name for *Kuifje* is in your language. He is a cartoon hero and has a dog called Bobby (in Dutch at least). The cartoons are made by Hergé (= a Belgian cartoonist)

I know it's *Kuifje* in Dutch and *Tintin* in French, but do you have a name for this cartoon figure in your country?

(I know that Steven Spielberg and Peter Jackson are planning to make a film about him)

Greetz
Eáránë


----------



## cholandesa

Hi Eáránë,

Here is the Dutch wikipedia entry for Kuifje where you can choose a range of languages on the left hand side and find out the respective name in that language: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuifje_%28stripfiguur%29

Some examples:
English - Tintin
Spanish - Tintín
Portuguese - Tintim
German - Tim und Struppi

Good luck!

Elise


----------



## Chazzwozzer

He's called *"Tenten" *around here.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: Tintim e Milu.


----------



## Nander

Tintin in Swedish. I loved both the comic and the TV show as a kid 

His dog is called Milou.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *Tintin* (the dog is *Terry*, probably because it's a terrier).


----------



## Alijsh

We say *tantan* in Persian. It must be from French.


----------



## Eáránë

Wow!

I didn't know that so many of you are familiar with Tintin!
Thanx very much!

Eáránë


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:* Tintti*

His dog's name is *Milou*.


----------



## betulina

In Catalan he is called *Tintín* and his dog *Milú*.


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:
Tin Tin (or Tintin) and Milù.


----------



## dn88

I believe that in Polish it's *Tintin *and his dog is called *Milou*. The cartoon is "Przygody Tintina" I guess.


----------



## Staarkali

丁丁 in chinese, pinyin "ding1ding1" and pronounced "*TingTing*"


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi all

In Afrikaans he's called "kuifie" which means "a small forelock" or "fringe".


----------



## charverz

In English, Tintin and Snowy.


----------



## Eva Maria

An the other characters who usually accompanied Tintin et Milou?

- Dupont et Dupond:

In Catalan: Dupont i Dupond (like in French)

In Spanish: Hernández y Fernández

- Capitaine Haddock:

In Catalan: Capità Haddock

In Spanish: Capitán Haddock

- Professeur Tournesol:

In Catalan: Professor Tornassol

In Spanish: Profesor Tornasol

EM


----------



## .Lola.

In Czech the character is called *Tintin* and the dog is *Filuta* (meaning something like Smart).


----------



## charverz

Captain Haddock
Thomson and Thompson xxx
Professor Calculus

And the dog is Snowy


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto, these characters are *Tinĉjo* and *Miluo*. Three Tintin books have been translated into Esperanto: _La Krabo kun Oraj Pinĉiloj_ (trans. Hervé Gonin), _La Nigra Insulo_ (trans. Jo-Petro Danvy), and _Tinĉjo en Tibeto_ (trans. Hervé Gonin).


----------



## Outsider

Translating a comic book into Esperanto must be an interesting puzzle.


----------



## Nizo

Outsider said:


> Translating a comic book into Esperanto must be an interesting puzzle.


 
Probably as difficult as translating one into any other language. Good luck to any translator with some of Captain Haddock’s expletives! Here are some of them in Esperanto:
_Kanajloj!... Gluuloj!... Senŝuuloj!... Trogloditoj!... Ĉuk-ĉuk-ŝaftoj!... Sovaĝuloj!... Aztekoj!... Ranoj!... Tapiŝvendistoj!... Ikonoklastoj!... Sentaŭguloj!... Ektoplasmoj!... Rivermaristoj!... Volapukistoj!... Galeopitekoj!... Leptinotarsoj!... Fuĝuloj!... Makakoj!... Parazitoj!... Vafloferoj!..._ And more than once, I've seen him exclaim, "Fulmotondro!!"


----------



## chicagriega

In Greek we call him TenTen and his dog is Milou. Captain's name is Hadog, the professor is Tournesol and the two polismen are the Dipons.


----------

